# Need to put on 2 stone.



## Inch High

Right folks, I'm 5'5" and 8st and 1/4. I want to get upto 10 stone.

This is what I plan to eat ( i curent eat about 3 meals per day) :

I work 4pm-11pm at night, so my meal times my seem weird.

Wake up at 8am, 3 pieces of Weetabix.

Back to bed!

Wake up at 11am. 3 eggs, a banana, glass of milk.

12.30pm, tin of tuna.

2.30-3.00pm, bigger dinner, steak or chicken with chips and beans 

5pm, couple of apples.

7pm ish (hard to be acurate as working) sandwich, probably cheese and bit of salad.

10pm - small pizza ( I work at Pizza Hut - driver)

midnight - Orange and maybe some pasta or something if hungry.

Weights wise I've got about 30kg of weights at home but only for dumbells and barbell, can obviously do sit ups using bed, also have chin up bar.

What I'm looking for is a bit of advice on what to eat, and at what times of the day, training techniques and some motivation!

Cheers guys....

Inchy


----------



## Moray Muscle

see it eat it and join a gym


----------



## megatron

Your diet is unbalanced...

You need to eat protien, carbs and fat EACH mealtime...

3 weetabix will do nothing for you mate, I woudl scrap that and have an egg on toast instead (with butter).

Eating things like chips + pizza every day is a good way to get fat (yes even if you are working out)... cut out the rubbish high HI carbs (like ****a dough and chips).

When u eat tuna - have it with some brown rice + brocolli/cauliflower.

Dont eat pasta in the middle of hte night lol - at that point your body doent need the energey from the carbs and it will jsut put a strain on your heart trying to digest it while sleeping... If you want to eat somehting before bed eat a bit of meat/cottage cheese.

To summarise - eat a bbalance of carbs/protien/fats in roughly 40/30/30 for EACH meal.

Train only 3 times a week max - lifting heavy and doing compuond movements. Sleep for at least 7 hours per night (8 is best imo).


----------



## Bigdav

have a look in pretty much any bodybuilding mag, find a sample diet,cut the amount of protein down a little and u'll have a pretty good bulking diet


----------



## Inch High

why cut the protein? Surely thats good for me?


----------



## big

Moray Muscle said:


> see it eat it and join a gym


Exactly. Keep it simple!


----------



## Timmy Smooth

SUPERSIZE IT!!!


----------



## Bigdav

Aaaaaaargh!!! Another protein nut!!! Search online for journals by tarnopolsky et al, you should find papers on the amounts of protein youor body requires on a daily basis. No offence to americans but they seem to think pounds and kilos are the same thing. Too much protein is BAD. Best bet is to try it yourself. For example, try the atkins diet, what happens? You lose weight. add in carbs, you gain. Plain and simple. Im ranting here but the main fact is your body can only use so much protein then it just gets converted to fat or used as an energy source or as expensive poo!!!


----------



## Bigdav

ignore what i said, big hit the nail on the proverbial bell end


----------



## Conan

depends what you want to put 2 stone of on?

if its just weight you want to put on then that is relatively easy, just eat everything and dont move lol

if its 2 stone on quality muscle then thats a completely different story and will take some doing, alot of dedication to both your diet and your training.

start at the beginning, sort out a decent clean diet and incorporate it with a decent training programme to compliment you diet.

good luck pal. just stick with it.


----------



## SD

Bigdav said:


> Aaaaaaargh!!! Another protein nut!!! Search online for journals by tarnopolsky et al, you should find papers on the amounts of protein youor body requires on a daily basis. No offence to americans but they seem to think pounds and kilos are the same thing. Too much protein is BAD. Best bet is to try it yourself. For example, try the atkins diet, what happens? You lose weight. add in carbs, you gain. Plain and simple. Im ranting here but the main fact is your body can only use so much protein then it just gets converted to fat or used as an energy source or as expensive poo!!!


You lose weight on Atkins becuase of a calorie defecit not because it is low carb.

The papers you quoted nop doubt state that we need between .75 and 2.0 g per kilo bodyweight blah blah blah. That is for cellular repair and is rarely in elite or trained weighlifters.

Protein as a source of energy is fine as long as you don't have an existing kidney problem and drink 1ml water per calorie consumed to remove nitrates.

Carbs on the other hand, have dramatic effects on insulin and therefore fat metabolism, there are plenty of papers on that too.

40/30/30 is correct for some, it will be expensive though as protein in most of its forms is no where near as cheap as carbohydrate, steak vs pasta!

You didnt say what your goals are but whichever ratio of macros you go for (current recommendations are more like 10/20/70 pro/fat/cho for sportsmen) work out how many calories you are eating now, then add 500 to add weight or minus 500 to lose it, adjust as your successes dictate. Eat all your calories from good whole foods from a variety of sources and stop eating junk like pizza!! except on cheat day 

YOu have a lot of work to do, use fitday.com to assess your diet.

HTH

SD


----------



## Bigdav

Using oprotein as an energy sourse is ok, but why use protein when carbs and fat are the preferential source for the bosy to use? The protein requires longer to be broken down to be used as an energy source and doesnt give as much ATP to the cell as carbs or fat, therefore its less efficent to use it as an energy source

And if you look further those, or some of those papers were testing athletes, if not how could they come up with figures of 1.5g per kilo for strength gains and 1.8g for endurance if they hadntt tested athletes?


----------



## SD

Bigdav said:


> Using oprotein as an energy sourse is ok, but why use protein when carbs and fat are the preferential source for the bosy to use? The protein requires longer to be broken down to be used as an energy source and doesnt give as much ATP to the cell as carbs or fat, therefore its less efficent to use it as an energy source
> 
> And if you look further those, or some of those papers were testing athletes, if not how could they come up with figures of 1.5g per kilo for strength gains and 1.8g for endurance if they hadntt tested athletes?


Why use protein? well thermogenics for one, if you subscribe to it, but as you said cho and fat are preffered fuels then it must be true right? Cho affects insulin also as I said before and tbh I like high fat diets too 

Less efficient, great! anything that gives the body a hard time is gonna burn more calories (thermogenics again  ) happy with that.

I did say rarely not never tested on elite athletes but how many studies did you find on bodybuilders specifically, I bet not many. Protein intake needs to be sport specific as well as taking into acount training status, body mass and composition. Overloading the body with protein is innefficient but what is overloading? it has to be individualised and no studies I have seen have done that for bodybuilders yet, only long distance runners and perhaps sprinters.

You want to load up on carbs as per the guidelines, thats ok, they are cheap, they are a preffered fuel, not that fuel or lack of is a limitation bodybuilders have to worry about, marathon runners yes, but personally I like the low glycemic value of good old protein.

SD


----------



## Bigdav

Im not saying high protein doesnt have its place, and i do agree with the thermogenics part, but if your trying to put on mass id say stick with the higher carbs and keep the protein moderate. If your trying to bulk up, you obviously need to take in more calories. Its easier to do that by increasing your carbs. Protein tends to take a lot longer to digest, hence why it can be difficult to get in enough calories if your eating 400g of protein a day.


----------



## megatron

Bigdav said:


> Im not saying high protein doesnt have its place, and i do agree with the thermogenics part, but if your trying to put on mass id say stick with the higher carbs and keep the protein moderate. If your trying to bulk up, you obviously need to take in more calories. Its easier to do that by increasing your carbs. Protein tends to take a lot longer to digest, hence why it can be difficult to get in enough calories if your eating 400g of protein a day.


I never thought of it that way. Interesting


----------



## SD

Bigdav said:


> Im not saying high protein doesnt have its place, and i do agree with the thermogenics part, but if your trying to put on mass id say stick with the higher carbs and keep the protein moderate. If your trying to bulk up, you obviously need to take in more calories. Its easier to do that by increasing your carbs. Protein tends to take a lot longer to digest, hence why it can be difficult to get in enough calories if your eating 400g of protein a day.


All true and I see your point, stick with low glycaemic carbs to prevent those calories turning to fat and we have a winner 

Cheers BD

SD


----------



## OnePack

hi inch high and welcome to uk-m.

yes, your diet is unbalanced.

at 8am, u can try bran flakes, whole meal bread or oats instead.

at 11am. 3 eggs, a banana, glass of milk. sounds ok for a snack but for a main meal its not enough imo.

12.30pm, tin of tuna, a would add wholemeal bread, piece of fruit or veg.

2.30-3.00pm, bigger dinner, steak or chicken with chips and beans, have potatoes instead of chips or mash potatoes, or even home made chips.

5pm, couple of apples. add a protein shake here or some tuna/meat and some good carbs, e.g. wholemeal bread

7pm sandwich, probably cheese and bit of salad. not enough protein here.

10pm - small pizza, obviously not good, but if u are really lean, then ok once in a while.

midnight - Orange and maybe some pasta or something if hungry. add protein here, and if u sleep after midnight, i'd reduce the carbs, e.g. no pasta.

As for weights, 30Kg is enough most most people starting out (i only lifted the bar when i first started! lol)

if you do not antiscipate going to the gym, then i suggest,

legs and back, lifting barbell from floor in front.

chest, bench and dumsbell presses and flyes.

triceps - extensions

bicep-curls

as for how to do these excercises, you should find some posts with links in.

you can pretty much work all the main body parts, but u'd have to get more weights or go to a gym if u exceed the weights.

i know 2 stones sounds a lot when u are slim, but it is well acheivable. (i put on 17Kgs in a few months when i first started) good luck!


----------



## hackskii

Bigdav said:


> have a look in pretty much any bodybuilding mag, find a sample diet,cut the amount of protein down a little and u'll have a pretty good bulking diet


Not true.

Although high spiking carbs do rise insulin and insulin is a storage hormone this approch will only get you fat.

Raise the protein in your diet and add some good fats.

Protein supports lean muscle mass.

Try and get a gram of protein for each pound of bodyweight for starters.

If you overfeed you will gain weight but you will have to up the protein and fats.

I would join a proper gym myself and try to get alot of sleep so you can grow.

Id also like to add that the body has a limited storage place in the liver and muscles so if you exceed the carbs it will be stored as fat.

This should be avoided.

I like the 40/30/30 approach to eating Carbs/protein/fat

This ratio has been studied and mapped in sports.

Works very well.

Upping the protein is not bad for you either. That is just bull.

For some maybe but for most that do exercise this is a must to get enough protein to rebuild the muscles and stay out of catabolism.

With the 40/30/30 you will have the best of all worlds.

40% of the total calories a day as carbs is good enough to maintain glycogen stores for any athlete.

Want to gain some weight get some creatine down you.


----------



## Tuna_boi

Moray Muscle said:


> see it eat it and join a gym


Bump for wot Moray said..Thats one for the qoute files.


----------



## maxxxx

inch high my starting stats were similar however i now weigh 164 and can bench over 360 pounds natural hows that well its simple up your protein chicken tuna etc it will help up your size and strength aim to lift heavier weights always try for a personal best every week dont waste time pumping out 10 reps plus you wont make real progress unless on juice i would always aim to lift a couple of kilos extra each week unless on juice keep reps low approx 6reps sets 3 max per exercise single double reps are good get those weights higher that will increase your muscle size by shocking them the best upper body exercise is the weighted dip try them and blow those pecs up quick best tip alway go as low as poss stay with it


----------



## Great White

you weight 164lbs and you can push 360lb on the bench???

So let me work that out - Your 74kg abd your almost pushing double your weight, 164kg

Thats Impressive mate, and your natural?! thats even more impressive.

I thought i was doing well @ 240lb (109kg) and I can push 385lb (175kg) on the bench, and im NOT natural!


----------



## hackskii

That did seem like a bit much to me.


----------



## Great White

Just looked into it.

With lifts like that, at that weight mate, you could enter into powerlifting, and from what i can see from my research, win hands down (Providing your other lifts are on bar with the bench)

You must be pushing 450 - 500lb on the squats easy?


----------



## Jimmy1

LOL

my man justing read was the wpo 85kg world champ in 2002

he lifted 363lbs for his bench that day!!!!

he also uses gear (suprise suprise)

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=32519&threadid=125929

maxxxx

you are an undescovered wonder

or a liar

?


----------



## Cheater2K

its gone very quite in here .. shall i open the window??


----------



## big

Bump for maxxxx to reply... he's obviously missed the last few replies.... :smoke:


----------



## hackskii

Your man Jimmy is 23 lbs heavier and only doing 3 lbs more.

I smell something fishie with maxxxx:spammer:


----------



## Laurajade

Hi guys looking for some advice, I'm a 23 almost 24 year old woman and I'm 5ft 5, I currently only weigh 7 stone 4lb and I'm incredibly skinny. I have a 24 inch waist.

I struggle to eat large meals without feeling sick so try to snack rather than eat meals. I work a very demanding job which prevents me from gaining weight. Was hoping to get some advice to help gain weight quickly but safely. I've just started drinking a few pints of full fat milk a day but not seeing any difference.


----------



## 66983

Laurajade said:


> Hi guys looking for some advice, I'm a 23 almost 24 year old woman and I'm 5ft 5, I currently only weigh 7 stone 4lb and I'm incredibly skinny. I have a 24 inch waist.
> 
> I struggle to eat large meals without feeling sick so try to snack rather than eat meals. I work a very demanding job which prevents me from gaining weight. Was hoping to get some advice to help gain weight quickly but safely. I've just started drinking a few pints of full fat milk a day but not seeing any difference.


 It's certainly not going to be easy, if your feeling sick after eating because you are going to have to eat more.

Milk can have an effect on some people's skin, its also full of hormones but that's a whole other kettle of fish.

There's no secret to either weight gain or weight loss, just eat above or below what you need in a day and you'll get to your goal.

This below is basically a backwards re-edit of my 'how to lose weight'

The key to any diet is knowing exactly how many calories you need on a daily basis, for weight gain you need to eat above this number.

First you need to workout how many calories your body needs in a day (Total daily energy expenditure).

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning.

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

Then click the maintenance calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you your starting calories, and what you need to ideally get above on a daily basis.

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink inc milk in tea & coffee etc.

Check your TDEE on a weekly or daily basis, because it obviously will go up as your weight goes up, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal.

And that's it, just carry on until you are at the weight you want to be.


----------



## orangeandpears

Laurajade said:


> Hi guys looking for some advice, I'm a 23 almost 24 year old woman and I'm 5ft 5, I currently only weigh 7 stone 4lb and I'm incredibly skinny. I have a 24 inch waist.
> 
> I struggle to eat large meals without feeling sick so try to snack rather than eat meals. I work a very demanding job which prevents me from gaining weight. Was hoping to get some advice to help gain weight quickly but safely. I've just started drinking a few pints of full fat milk a day but not seeing any difference.


 The first and most important question is what foods do you like? If you don't like what you're eating it's pointless wasting time suffering with the diet.

Sticking to a base of healthy meals you enjoy and then slowly branching out into higher calorie deserts and snacks on top of the foundation base meals is a good balance, and enjoyable who doesn't like pizza cake and ice cream!

You will have to track your calories and gradually increase them week by week and your body will slowly become accustom to eating more food


----------



## delbo

Wonder if he still needs this advice, 13 years later...


----------



## orangeandpears

Laurajade said:


> Hi guys looking for some advice, I'm a 23 almost 24 year old woman and I'm 5ft 5, I currently only weigh 7 stone 4lb and I'm incredibly skinny. I have a 24 inch waist.
> 
> I struggle to eat large meals without feeling sick so try to snack rather than eat meals. I work a very demanding job which prevents me from gaining weight. Was hoping to get some advice to help gain weight quickly but safely. I've just started drinking a few pints of full fat milk a day but not seeing any difference.


 chocolate milk and cereal? i can eat a box of cereal and be hungry an hour later... download myfitnesspal and eat 3000calories min every day and track weight gain


----------



## gamingcrook

delbo said:


> Wonder if he still needs this advice, 13 years later...


 hes probably a big 20st lard arse by now supping stella and beating his missus,,,


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Laurajade said:


> Hi guys looking for some advice, I'm a 23 almost 24 year old woman and I'm 5ft 5, I currently only weigh 7 stone 4lb and I'm incredibly skinny. I have a 24 inch waist.
> 
> I struggle to eat large meals without feeling sick so try to snack rather than eat meals. I work a very demanding job which prevents me from gaining weight. Was hoping to get some advice to help gain weight quickly but safely. I've just started drinking a few pints of full fat milk a day but not seeing any difference.


 nutella in oats or on toast. buy cakes or whatever you enjoy eating to eat with your protein meals. Put sauce on everything not like ketchup but have rice, some curry sauces are quite calorie dense same goes for some pastas. chicken nuggets. add more oil to pan when frying meats.


----------

